# 25-06 & 300 RUM recipes



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone care to share there recipes for a 2506 and 300 RUM.
I am looking to shoot 100 gr Tipped TSX's out of the 25 and 168gr tipped TSX's out of the 300 RUM. At least a good starting point and i can tune from there.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.reloadersnest.com/rifle.asp


----------

